
Guide to Healing Your Gut - neverminder
https://www.reddit.com/r/Nootropics/comments/630czc/guide_to_healing_your_gut/
======
theprotocol
I have an almost life-ruining case of intestinal issues and I've researched
and tried pretty much everything on that list over the years, sadly to little
avail.

I don't like the conviction with which people recommend detailed protocols.
They often have inadequate warnings (quercetin for example has not been tested
for safety in higher doses + prolonged use) and fail to realize that most
people are different. Plus it makes it incredibly hard to isolate what's
working for you and what isn't.

I much prefer discussing items individually rather than as part of a protocol,
except in cases when items are directly linked (e.g. Calcium homeostasis is
linked to Vitamin D, Magnesium, Calcium, Vitamin K2 and Vitamin A).

